

Dwolla Hiring Software Engineers - Must Not Be A-Hole - abrudtkuhl
http://blog.dwolla.com/ramping-up-were-hiring-software-engineers/

======
jtchang
Say what you will but the fact they wrote that on their site means there is a
certain amount of realism to the whole thing.

------
nedludd
Would an a-hole know that he was an a-hole?

